# Went to Crufts today..........



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Went to crufts today, I met up with Member Tashi and her daughter ,just wanna say what really nice people they are Not only did she get me in but her daughter took me around and showed me the bull terrier ring!
i could ony stay about 3hours as i was wrecked from not getting to bed untill 330am this morning from watching the boxing with my dad

There was some awesome dogs there ,Akita's, Chows,Etc One of the most bizarre and embarrassing things i saw was in the staffy ring ,where this staff kept wanting to fight with the 2 dogs ether side of it the owner looked horrified !
A bit disappointed with the bull terriers up there ,i was very disappointed not to see one Black muzzled fawn dog like my own,seems she is really quite rare Believe me i did look as i wanted to find another one like her to ask about breeding and reproducing her colour,but i couldn't find another single one like her!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

glad you enjoyed yourself garry, its been quiet here today,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> glad you enjoyed yourself garry, its been quiet here today,,,


 i was back home here for 4pm ,been a sleep for 2hours 
Got to say it though ,what a really nice women tashi is 
Her daughter was a bit upset though bless her,she had a sad moose on ,when i asked whats was up Julie said it was because she had just come 2nd in a compo she was in,bless her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i usually go evey year,, it is very tiring ,all that walking about in there,,,, so you have met tashi and her daughter, thats good,,,, i hope to meet them soon,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

glad you had a good time garry, yes Tashi is very nice and so is her daughter


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i usually go evey year,, it is very tiring ,alll that walking about in there,,,, so you have met tashi and her daughter, thats good,,,, i hope to meet them soon,,,,,,,


She is very nice


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i usually go evey year,, it is very tiring ,alll that walking about in there,,,, so you have met tashi and her daughter, thats good,,,, i hope to meet them soon,,,,,,,


you will


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> glad you had a good time garry, yes Tashi is very nice and so is her daughter


Aint they short though vix
I did give her a peck on the cheek to say ta


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Aint they short though vix
> I did give a peck on the cheek to say ta


yes tashi is but her daughter is slightly taller 
who got the kiss Tashi or daughter


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Aint they short though vix
> I did give her a peck on the cheek to say ta


im 5ft 10,,, so you would need a ladder to kiss my cheek,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

im 5 foot ten anda half lol.


nice to know ya enjoyed yaself gary


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

god I'm short compared to you 2  crufts is on early tonight from 7 until 9 tonight


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

omfg my son has just let my ex in ffs, ive been avoiding him for the last few days pmsl grrrrrr 
gonna get shot of it...i mean him  
be back soon.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee you were right the first time lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> yes tashi is but her daughter is slightly taller
> who got the kiss Tashi or daughter


Tashi....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Tashi....


did you get much chance to talk to her?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Glad you enjoyed ya self Gary...
> 
> did you take any pic's


 your gonna hate me darren,but i took my phone with me as its a nokia N95 with a 5mp camra on ,but i forgot to charge it  so sorry this D*ck head aint got one pic
tell a lie i took just one before the bett went dead its of a french bull dogbut thats it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> your gonna hate me darren,but i took my phone with me as its a nokia N95 with a 5mp camra on ,but i forgot to charge it  so sorry this D*ck head aint got one pic
> tell a lie i took just one before the bett went dead its of a french bull dogbut thats it


............


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> did you get much chance to talk to her?


Not much,it was so ramed in there she was quite busy as well but we did chat for about 10min
Realy nice of her to ring me and offer me those tickets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Not much,it was so ramed in there she was quite busy as well but we did chat for about 10min
> Realy nice of her to ring me and offer me those tickets


lucky sod you could have picked me up and taken me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

anyone watching crufts now?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes,, me,!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good I'm having a well earned drink and watching crufts


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

god what kind of dog owners would be if we didnt lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how many drinks you had vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

not quite enough yet lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im drinking red wine,,,its not to bad,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> no worries matey, as long as you had a good day!


Yeah i had a good couple of three hours  my feet feal like they have been run over by my truck


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

did not go my self being a cat person but my mum did she breeds french bulldogs (overgrown bats) and loved it, i have been informed i am going next year


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

if you get drunk too collie it could get very funny on here lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> if you get drunk too collie it could get very funny on here lol


me drunk,!!!!!!! never,!!!!!(as she opens second bottle of wine,,,,)


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Esined said:


> did not go my self being a cat person but my mum did she breeds french bulldogs (overgrown bats) and loved it, i have been informed i am going next year


what like this 


heres my only pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> me drunk,!!!!!!! never,!!!!!(as she opens second bottle of wine,,,,)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> what like this
> 
> 
> heres my only pic


its a good pic though garry, pitty you didnt charge your phone


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> what like this
> 
> 
> heres my only pic


ohhhh bless a pied is he/she yours?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> its a good pic though garry, pitty you didnt charge your phone


Do you know whats funny, i am allways bragging to anyone who cares to listen on how good the camra is on this phone  then when it comes time to use the fcuking thing ,its flat
Waht a plonker


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

..............


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> Do you know whats funny, i am allways bragging to anyone who cares to listen on how good the camra is on this phone  then when it comes time to use the fcuking thing ,its flat
> Waht a plonker


 I'm always letting the charge on my phone run down


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ..............


dont you laugh


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry garry the drinks gone to me head,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mine too  good isnt it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yes fantastic,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee we need to do it more often lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we better start our own thread,, i keep looosing you on here,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Esined said:


> did not go my self being a cat person but my mum did she breeds french bulldogs (overgrown bats) and loved it, i have been informed i am going next year


hI mOMMY! nICE TO HAVE YOU BACK!!! Where have you been?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yep so we can try and stick to that one or we can go to the naughty step


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yep so we can try and stick to that one or we can go to the naughty step


which one do you prefure,??? new thread or naughty step,?????? we could have ,"THE DRUNKEN STEP,"


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

new thread lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> hehe...
> 
> titled the drunk as a skunk thread...


 why dont you join us with the drinking lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you can start it vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to think of something to say in it now lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I have to think of something to say in it now lol


the drunk as a skunk thread,, all welcome,,, i will be there,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

where is everyone this morning???


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> where is everyone this morning???


i feal so lonely ???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

morning garry, hows you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww poor garry,hee hee I felt like that last night everyone vanished


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

did you feel illl last night,,,,i woke up afew times in the night,,, dying of thirst,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I took a pint glass of water up to my room so everytime I woke up i had some of that  didnt feel ill just thirsty


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I took a pint glass of water up to my room so everytime I woke up i had some of that  didnt feel ill just thirsty


i forgot to take some,, and couldnt be bothered to go down stairs and get some,,, wish i had now,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

P*ss heads


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> P*ss heads


................


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I took a pint glass of water up to my room so everytime I woke up i had some of that  didnt feel ill just thirsty


 whens Tashi back vix?????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> whens Tashi back vix?????


I think she back today but not sure?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> P*ss heads


 it was fun though


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I think she back today but not sure?


i hope sohope she gets to see the thread i started ,to see i did appreciate the tickets


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she knows you appreciated them,  I will have to ring her later see how she is if shes not on here this morning


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> she knows you appreciated them,  I will have to ring her later see how she is if shes not on here this morning


 hope so, i did text her to say ta but i dident want to ring as i thought she maybe tired! god knows i was never had a better night sleep in all my life


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

its a good day out tho, isnt it,,,,,, even if it kills your feet later,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> hope so, i did text her to say ta but i dident want to ring as i thought she maybe tired! god knows i was never had a better night sleep in all my life


 well at least something good came from all that walking, I didnt ring her because knowing my luck she would have been in the middle of showing a dog or doing something important lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> its a good day out tho, isnt it,,,,,, even if it kills your feet later,


awe what  my plates of meat was killing me last night could have done with a good foot massage 
know anybody collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> awe what  my plates of meat was killing me last night could have done with a good foot massage
> know anybody collie


,.....im very good at massage,,, but never done anyones feet,!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ,.....im very good at massage,,, but never done anyones feet,!!!!!


Worked in many parlours have ya???????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

your a cheeky mare lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

after that comment she will now blank me on a couple of posts


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

he is a cheeky little so and so,,,,NO garry i havent,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> after that comment she will now blank me on a couple of posts


no i wont,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> Worked in many parlours have ya???????


yes she has


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> yes she has


if you ever meet you are going to get such a kick in the crotch


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no i wont,,,


 nah ,coliie would just melt in my arms


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> nah ,coliie would just melt in my arms


you had better hope so, you wouldnt be so lucky if it were me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> nah ,coliie would just melt in my arms


,....nah i prefure the thought of a kick in the err lower region,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the right choice I think lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

morning all , quick 5 min then im off.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Morning Loe another quick visit today then


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

yep lol, gotta go to comp shop get a laptop looked at that me kids kindly broke last night


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

blooming kids brake everything, give them a kick in the jacksy lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> you had better hope so, you wouldnt be so lucky if it were me


well we all know that vix


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lol i did, big scraps they add, never downed so much beers in all me life afer, i was fuming 

only covered for fire theft and water  so no claming for me 
ill sort a contents out in the week...bit late now but ya never know if they will repet lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yep lol, gotta go to comp shop get a laptop looked at that me kids kindly broke last night


like i said on the phone last ,if the screens cracked then i dont think theres much they can do,i do hope they can fix it for ya send me a picture of it


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> well we all know that vix


 I lovely me, when its deserved anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> like i said on the phone last ,if the screens cracked then i dont think theres much they can do,i do hope they can fix it for ya send me a picture of it


ok, ill do that in min, its bentish and crack at side, me bro inlaw said worth a try for them to ave a look... 
if they could ( which doubt ) fix it then it will probs cost s much as getting a new un.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> lol i did, big scraps they add, never downed so much beers in all me life afer, i was fuming
> 
> only covered for fire theft and water  so no claming for me
> ill sort a contents out in the week...bit late now but ya never know if they will repet lol.


I bet you could have killed them


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

oh yes for sure.

if me son thinks hes aving this laptop to go on he can thnk again lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont blame you, thats your so you can visit us lot of loonies lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

yep thats the reason hehehe.

i feel bad coz he loves his comp asmuch as me but they shouldnt of add the scrap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh yes for sure.
> 
> if me son thinks hes aving this laptop to go on he can thnk again lol.


Post a picture of it then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I dont blame you, thats your so you can visit us lot of loonies lol


loonies vixie,,,!!! which ones are loonies,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

oh yer ang on...lemme go down, camara aint all that but ill give it a shot non the less.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> loonies vixie,,,!!! which ones are loonies,,,,,,,,,,,


 I mention no names lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I mention no names lol


hmm, mork and mindy,,,???


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmm, mork and mindy,,,???


 could be lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha ha,...............................


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hmm, mork and mindy,,,???


mork and mindy???? now your showing your age collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> mork and mindy???? now your showing your age collie


..............you all ready know my age any way garry,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ..............you all ready know my age any way garry,,,


i dont do i??????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i dont do i??????


yeah,, 65,,,,,i told you,!!!!tut tut tut ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ..............you all ready know my age any way garry,,,


 and thats telling him


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

ok i have 3, i couldnt get a good pic coz of the poxy lighting, it dont look to bad in pics, the damage wouldnt show.
it makes a funny sand like noice when ya touch the screen.

its got like a bubble efect ( if that makes scence ) on the screen


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yeah,, 65,,,,,i told you,!!!!tut tut tut ,,,,,,,,,,,


 my mother taught me never to ask a ladys age
But just out of curiosity how old are ya?????? nanoo nanooo


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ok i have 3, i couldnt get a good pic coz of the poxy lighting, it dont look to bad in pics, the damage wouldnt show.
> it makes a funny sand like noice when ya touch the screen.


If they can get the bits to fix it,that will cost you about £150 to fix it i recon
Thats If they cant get the bits ??? if not they could tell ya to scrap it 
Take it to pc world


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> ok i have 3, i couldnt get a good pic coz of the poxy lighting, it dont look to bad in pics, the damage wouldnt show.
> it makes a funny sand like noice when ya touch the screen.
> 
> its got like a bubble efect ( if that makes scence ) on the screen


awwwwww that dont look good,,,,,, maybe your gona have to get anew one,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

im still paying that fooker off  wont stop me getting another tho if that plan garry told me to do dont work lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

oh and btw, im giving up alcohol from this day on  i fill ill lol .


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> im still paying that fooker off  wont stop me getting another tho if that plan garry told me to do dont work lol.


easy tiger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oh and btw, im giving up alcohol from this day on  i fill ill lol .


ha ha ha was you drinking last night as well,, i feel a little rough,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont i never drink lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> easy tiger


hehehe tigeress to u ty very much.


colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha was you drinking last night as well,, i feel a little rough,,,


hehehe u aswell  terrible init lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> I dont i never drink lol


and pigs fly pmsl


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh and btw, im giving up alcohol from this day on  i fill ill lol .


 my mate Loe does everynightShes so loose when shes had a can god love her she often tells me she loves me at night,when shes PMing me


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> my mate Loe does everynightShes so loose when shes had a can god love her she often tells me she loves me at night,when shes PMing me


WTF ARE U AVING A LAFF pmfsl, now that had me laffing for sure.

loose tho..gimmi a break. haha and love tho HAHAHHA shut up


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> my mate Loe does everynightShes so loose when shes had a can god love her she often tells me she loves me at night,when shes PMing me


Sorry i shouldent have said anything


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh thats soooooooo sweet,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lol u 2  

didnt tell my ex i loved him let alone someone i aint met divvy lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol u 2
> 
> didnt tell my ex i loved him let alone someone i aint met divvy lmao


 shes lieing collie she told me loads of times,saying stuff like :i am the bread in her jam roll etc etc


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> shes lieing collie she told me loads of times,saying stuff like :i am the bread in her jam roll etc etc


LOL fook off haha.
u do make me laf 

like is alot diffent to love garry lee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> and pigs fly pmsl


what are you trying to say


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> WTF ARE U AVING A LAFF pmfsl, now that had me laffing for sure.
> 
> loose tho..gimmi a break. haha and love tho HAHAHHA shut up


 Yeah but i am a better sort than him


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> Yeah but i am a better sort than him


     

OH and im trying to say nothing vixy hehe, i know u dont touch a drop of drink hehehe


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> shes lieing collie she told me loads of times,saying stuff like :i am the bread in her jam roll etc etc


bread in her jam roll,???????shes not very romantic then is she,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL fook off haha.
> u do make me laf
> 
> like is alot diffent to love garry lee


see girls she loves me she wants me  she wants to jump my bones 
That makes me very happy


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

oooooo my bloody god ur getting worce by the day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooo my bloody god ur getting worce by the day


he is starting to sound like his side kick,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oooooo my bloody god ur getting worce by the day


cause you like it like that"


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> he is starting to sound like his side kick,,,,,,


collie how dare you i am the original , a true monster of a Gentleman

Pluss unlike my breadring brother magik ,i have big shoulders and a heart of gold


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> he is starting to sound like his side kick,,,,,,


lol couldnt agree more 


garryd said:


> cause you like it like that"


noooo ...i dont  

looks like another aggrovate loe day today pmsl


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol couldnt agree more
> 
> noooo ...i dont
> 
> looks like another aggrovate loe day today pmsl


 whats a matter pussy cat,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> collie how dare you i am the original , a true monster of a Gentleman
> 
> Pluss unlike my breadring brother magik ,i have big shoulders and a heart of gold


 she a blanking me again


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

im pm'ing john, hes been telling me about my laptop 
not good news


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> she a blanking me again


dont worry, im sure she isnot blanking u


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> im pm'ing john, hes been telling me about my laptop
> not good news


oh no,!!!!! will you need a new one,?????


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> she a blanking me again


sorry garry, i was pm,ing,,, missed it,,,,, im joking love, you aint nothing like your brother,,,,your very sweet,!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> oh no,!!!!! will you need a new one,?????


yip more then likely 
john is a computer engineer as he said on the meet up thread so im sure he knows what his talking about


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> yip more then likely
> john is a computer engineer as he said on the meet up thread so im sure he knows what his talking about


oh dear,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

be back shortly 10 mins or so, gotta do sommink


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> be back shortly 10 mins or so, gotta do sommink


now she blanking me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> be back shortly 10 mins or so, gotta do sommink


like throw the computer at the wall,??????


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> like throw the computer at the wall,??????


just aswell i think
i have allready told her that if the screens cracked ,they usualy bin them

Now she gone and asked for a second opinion  i feal so underminded and naked right now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh poor garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh poor garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 now shes off licking johns sax and she told me she loved me do you think it was the drink talking


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> now shes off licking johns sax and she told me she loved me do you think it was the drink talking


no garry, im sure she loves you, stop feeling hurt,, john is good with computers,, he is a very nice friendly gentle man,,,,,,trying to help,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no garry, im sure she loves you, stop feeling hurt,, john is good with computers,, he is a very nice friendly gentle man,,,,,,trying to help,,,,,,,,


i bet he is


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi back again,

john pm'ed me and gave me his opinion which is nice of him.
and secondly...I DONT F'ING LOVE U divvy.

Me dad had a look just a sec ago, he said good as knackered aswell


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi back again,
> 
> john pm'ed me and gave me his opinion which is nice of him.
> and secondly...I DONT F'ING LOVE U divvy.
> ...


you do love me  youve told me loads of times tell the truth


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi back again,
> 
> john pm'ed me and gave me his opinion which is nice of him.
> and secondly...I DONT F'ING LOVE U divvy.
> ...


......................


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Hi back again,
> 
> john pm'ed me and gave me his opinion which is nice of him.
> and secondly...I DONT F'ING LOVE U divvy.
> ...


ahhhh talking to john now are ya  got ya claws in to that poor fcuker now have ya
The bLack widow of the forum has shown herself
I have now been left on the scrap heep!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL im notta black widow  

evil


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL im notta black widow
> 
> evil


I am joking my cockney friend

If i could help you with that laptop i would


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> do what i told ya


will do  worth a shot aye .


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> will do  worth a shot aye .


easy tiger easy


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

all traces gone  lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> all traces gone  lol.


 i will ring you later to point you in the right direction


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> i will ring you later to point you in the right direction


ty smelly crutch my farmer friend


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ty smelly crutch my farmer friend


>>>>>PMSL


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ty smelly crutch my farmer friend


hang about ,what you on about


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lol  nothing my sweetness 

garry my pms are fooking up 

its ok there working again


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

gone quite again on here


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

mite go in a min


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

abit dead aint it garry,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> abit dead aint it garry,,,,,,,,,,,,


yeah magiks gone he dident say much today did he


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

bye both x.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> mite go in a min


 you gotta go sort ya lap top out??? what your gonna do with it then ??? try and get it fixed or bin it???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no he didnt,,,, but where is everyone else, vixie is ill, gone to lay down,, where is darren,??? busy,,elena,??????claire ??? englishrose,,, think thats her name,????? lots of people are missing,????


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> you gotta go sort ya lap top out??? what your gonna do with it then ??? try and get it fixed or bin it???


now loe has gone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes sorting her puta out isnt she,????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> shes sorting her puta out isnt she,????????


 yeah i will ring her in a bit and that will give her a top up of my affection


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah i will ring her in a bit and that will give her a top up of my affection


ahhhhhhh she will love you all the more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhh she will love you all the more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


i know


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

took one look at that wetha and changed me mind....foook that


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> took one look at that wetha and changed me mind....foook that


 shes back


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> took one look at that wetha and changed me mind....foook that


ha ha ha, same here,, i havent taken the dogs out yet,, they are all sat looking at me,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> shes back


bet that has put a smile back on your little face garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

i only have 3 dogs ere wiv me and ther all a kipsey


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> bet that has put a smile back on your little face garry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yea i bet, he can aggrovate me again  hehehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> yea i bet, he can aggrovate me again  hehehe


she love me realy  allthough i would love to give that sallyanne a good seeing to


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> she love me realy  allthough i would love to give that sallyanne a good seeing to


No i dont love u good god.

sallyanne 

wonder what she looks like 
i can imagine her wiv troucers and wellingtons and a wooly hat .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee,...............


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> No i dont love u good god.


Loe your nose is growingPMSL


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Loe your nose is growingPMSL


.............


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> .............


 we know the truth dont we collie


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> Loe your nose is growingPMSL


LOL dont think so, i so cannot beleve ur saying that.

but i will just go along wiv it luvva boi


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL dont think so, i so cannot beleve ur saying that.
> 
> but i will just go along wiv it luvva boi


Ah see i told ya she didPMSL again


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

you two are like an old married couple the way you bicker,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL shut up garry

or ill leave the forum FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR hehehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyway collie,loe gotta go up me dads,its his birthday today back on in an hour TOODLEZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you two are like an old married couple the way you bicker,,,,,,,,,,


hehehe u wouldnt get me marrying no man  god now the thort is scary


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> Anyway collie,loe gotta go up me dads,its his birthday today back on in an hour TOODLEZ


Bye garroth


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hehehe u wouldnt get me marrying no man  god now the thort is scary


nor me,,,,,,, there a pain,,,,,,,
bye garry,, loe will be thinking of you while your gone,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

pmfsl collie.


get rid of one and another turns up...magik


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> pmfsl collie.
> 
> get rid of one and another turns up...magik


on that note,, im off,,, catch ya laters,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

lmao c ya collie


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

toooooooooooooooodlllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey folks I am back - did you miss me  absolutely on my knees finished taking down the stand at about 8.30 last night had dinner in the bar and all of us were just too tired to even go to bed !!!!!!! We must have looked a real sight most of us still in work clothes all with shoes off and just slumped in chairs in the bar  Garry is lovely even if I did have to find an orange box to give him a kiss  and it was Tich he met babytashi was not there and yes she is shorter than me 

She had a really good show and had 2nd in the finals of the young handlers and was runner up in the National show handler of the year finals and the monkfish face Garry was because I would not give in and let her have another dog + she was real tired (she is the one with he dicky ticker)


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> no he didnt,,,, but where is everyone else, vixie is ill, gone to lay down,, where is darren,??? busy,,elena,??????claire ??? englishrose,,, think thats her name,????? lots of people are missing,????


....and our sweet blue-eyed Johnny?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> you two are like an old married couple the way you bicker,,,,,,,,,,


one never knows......what the future holds......


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hey folks I am back - did you miss me  absolutely on my knees finished taking down the stand at about 8.30 last night had dinner in the bar and all of us were just too tired to even go to bed !!!!!!! We must have looked a real sight most of us still in work clothes all with shoes off and just slumped in chairs in the bar  Garry is lovely even if I did have to find an orange box to give him a kiss  and it was Tich he met babytashi was not there and yes she is shorter than me
> 
> She had a really good show and had 2nd in the finals of the young handlers and was runner up in the National show handler of the year finals and the monkfish face Garry was because I would not give in and let her have another dog + she was real tired (she is the one with he dicky ticker)


Hi Tashi! Nice to have you back! I think I've seen a glimpse of you been licked (face) by dog? Have you've got any pictures?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> Hi Tashi! Nice to have you back! I think I've seen a glimpse of you been licked (face) by dog? Have you've got any pictures?


No didn't get off the stand at all except to show the dogs and to meet up with Garry didn't even get to watch Tich when she was competing but will have a photo of her once they are published with her medals rosettes and trophy!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

That'll be nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello tashi  wb


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello tashi nice to have you back


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

hate this wetha  it means muddy footprints in the house 

more cleaning


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks all for your welcome back gonna be funny tonight to have a sober one cant remember what that was like!!!! And no men to 'fawn' all over me god it is going to be boring


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thanks all for your welcome back gonna be funny tonight to have a sober one cant remember what that was like!!!! And no men to 'fawn' all over me god it is going to be boring


how ya donig tashi  i hope i dident scare you to much and how did i mesured up in the flesh


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> how ya donig  i hope i dident scare you to much and i mesured up in the flesh


she said you spoke with a very posh accent and someone else recognised you from Oxford Uni... so what's with all the traveler sh*t then garry??? you middle class n*b jockey!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> how ya donig  i hope i dident scare you to much and i mesured up in the flesh


u prob looked like the jolly green giant to her bless hehe 

wtf wes oooooooooo lol...u wanna notha fight ????


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> u prob looked like the jolly green giant to her bless hehe
> 
> wtf wes oooooooooo lol...u wanna notha fight ????


garry is my online brother... means I can push the boundries alot more these days!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Magik said:


> she said you spoke with a very posh accent and someone else recognised you from Oxford Uni... so what's with all the traveler sh*t then garry??? you middle class n*b jockey!!!


mate you gotta get rid of that picture wes,you look like a right nonce


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> mate you gotta get rid of that picture wes,you look like a right nonce


dont you start with the nonce....


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> how ya donig tashi  i hope i dident scare you to much and how did i mesured up in the flesh


 hes just jelious i have got of with tashi


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

oh gawd....not agin...nomore plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> how ya donig tashi  i hope i dident scare you to much and how did i mesured up in the flesh


Hi Garry absolutely shattered now and no you didn't scare me and you are just great, taller than I imagined but very very nice


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi did u win any at crufts?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

now now boys mummys back so just BEHAVE or I will have to put you both over my knee


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> hes just jelious i have got of with tashi


garry I've just recieved a warning from petforum for insulting you!!! haha,,, unbelievable!! if I say it everyone jumps on me.,.. if it comes from anyone else nothin gets done!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Magik said:


> garry I've just recieved a warning from petforum for insulting you!!! haha,,, unbelievable!! if I say it everyone jumps on me.,.. if it comes from anyone else nothin gets done!!


shall i test and insult someone???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> tashi did u win any at crufts?


Yep had a fifth with the young golden out of 30 + and Tich had a second in the young handler finals and was then the runner up in the National show handler of the year finals !!!

I also think I won the trophy for downing the most lager and black and pernod over the last few days


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> shall i test and insult someone???


I'm amazed!!! if they dont like me on here I dont know why they dont just ban me and move on!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Yep had a fifth with the young golden out of 30 + and Tich had a second in the young handler finals and was then the runner up in the National show handler of the year finals !!!
> 
> I also think I won the trophy for downing the most lager and black and pernod over the last few days


WOWOWOOW kwlllllllllllll WISH i could of watched  thats brilliant newsss 

lol @ the lager bit hehehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hi Garry absolutely shattered now and no you didn't scare me and you are just great, taller than I imagined but very very nice


 i am your supream dream and thanks once again for treating me to my day out
Cant remember the last time a women bought me a day out


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Magik said:


> I'm amazed!!! if they dont like me on here I dont know why they dont just ban me and move on!!


place wouldnt be the same wivout ya magik  
they will have noone to aggrovte...well apart from me


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> i am your supream dream and thanks once again for treating me to my day out
> Cant remember the last time a women bought me a day out


Never thought of it like that just glad that you enjoyed your blind date !!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> Never thought of it like that just glad that you enjoyed your blind date !!!


how can you do this to me tashi???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> how can you do this to me tashi???


Well you turned me down  garry did turn up for his blind date even if it was with a HALF-PINT


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> Well you turned me down  garry did turn up for his blind date even if it was with a HALF-PINT


that's not true... I went on holiday come back and you'd ran off with the G-Man!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hi Garry absolutely shattered now and no you didn't scare me and you are just great, taller than I imagined but very very nice


Got to say it ,i was very nervous meeting ya and i don't get nervous over anything
Felt a bit like i was getting in the ring for a fight


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Hey folks I am back - did you miss me  absolutely on my knees finished taking down the stand at about 8.30 last night had dinner in the bar and all of us were just too tired to even go to bed !!!!!!! We must have looked a real sight most of us still in work clothes all with shoes off and just slumped in chairs in the bar  Garry is lovely even if I did have to find an orange box to give him a kiss  and it was Tich he met babytashi was not there and yes she is shorter than me
> 
> She had a really good show and had 2nd in the finals of the young handlers and was runner up in the National show handler of the year finals and the monkfish face Garry was because I would not give in and let her have another dog + she was real tired (she is the one with he dicky ticker)


hi tashi, its nice to have you back,,,,


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> Hi Garry absolutely shattered now and no you didn't scare me and you are just great, taller than I imagined but very very nice


 Yeah i was tired to ,i couldent get over how packed it was in there


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Got to say it ,i was very nervous meeting ya and i don't get nervous over anything
> Felt a bit like i was getting in the ring for a fight


I'm not that scary  I am quite cute and cuddly really a little pussy cat


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

tashi said:


> I'm not that scary  I am quite cute and cuddly really a little pussy cat


 yeah i can vouch for that


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> yeah i can vouch for that


Thankyou for that but next time will bring a step stool so I can have a proper hug


----------

